# Market/economic news newsletter



## sleak (24 August 2016)

Hi Guys,

Initially had a look around for a similar thread but was unable to find one, so posting up my request.

I'm essentially looking for a daily newsletter or report that provides some really solid Aussie market and economic news and insights. Ideally it will also discuss insights into overarching market trends and themes. If extras are also included that is of course fine (ie stock picks, specific company info, international market/eco news, educational info) but I am primarily wanting it for the reasons previously mentioned. More happy to pay too. 

To give a bit of context, I'm really looking to come home after work, crack open *ONE* report/newsletter and get a holistic update of market and economic news for the day, with some really solid insights into some more secular trends playing out. I've tried juggling multiple sources but it just gets really annoying.

For example, I read the AFR, which can be great for news, but the market summaries are a bit short and it can be a real search to find the quality articles, if they have any for that particular day. I've also used CBA and NAB's daily economic materials, which are also great, however are incredibly detailed which I don't really need. As an effort to find something that might work, I've also done the trial for the coppo report, but i found it to be really hit and miss, sometimes it had some really great insights, sometimes it was pretty bare. 

I essentially just want one point of reference for all of the key market and eco happenings for the day.

From some research, I'm thinking that something like the Eureka Report might be the answer, would love opinions on this site and if it would meet my needs. However more generally I would also really appreciate to hear peoples thoughts on what other potential solutions might be!

Cheers!


----------

